# Domain >< Webspace



## ropueh (24. November 2009)

Habe mal eine Frage und weiß n icht, wo ich sie stellen soll und auch nicht so recht, wie ich sie stellen soll.

Also das Problem ist, dass ich eine domain xyz.de habe, der webspace aber auf einem anderen server liegt abc.de/xyz. nun möchte ich, dass in der adresszeile und bei der angabe von links auf unterseiten das abc.de/xyz/ durch xyz.de ersetzt wird.

Ist das verständlich? Oder kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, bzw. mich irgendwohin verweisen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Maik (24. November 2009)

Hi,

wenn die Subdomain deines (vermutlich kostenlosen) Webspace-Anbieters nicht in der Browser-Adresszeile erscheinen soll, ist hier ein Frame hilfreich, der dieses Browserverhalten bietet.

mfg Maik


----------



## ropueh (24. November 2009)

Nein, also es ist so...
Webspace ist da.. die Seite liegt in nem Unterordner. Dann habe ich bei Strato noch eine Domain angemeldet. Nun möchte ich, dass die Domain den Ordner behandelt, als wäre es der zu ihr gehörige Webspace.

also http://www.abc.de/bild1.jpg quasi http://www.xyz.de/websiteabc/bild1.jpg entspricht.
Wird es jetzt klarer? 

Danke nochmal


----------



## Maik (25. November 2009)

Mir war schon klar, worauf du hinaus willst.

Meines Wissens kann der URL vom Server B (xyz.de) nicht dem URL des Servers A (abc.de) angeglichen werden, daher auch die Empfehlung, einen Frame zu nutzen, damit beim Navigieren in der Adresszeile die Domain "abc.de" erhalten bleibt.

Ansonsten wirst du den Webspace unter der Domain "abc.de" einrichten müssen.

mfg Maik


----------

